# Facemask on obs studio (activated with command in chat)



## THE R3Y3S (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi, i found this https://github.com/stream-labs/facemask-plugin I tried this and working, but can't be activated with donation or something like this. I want to know if there's possibility to use it with a chat line command, so you can give permission for example, only to subscribers to activate it with "!facemask" and add a timer, so mask is active only for a determined time period, and add possibility to set a cd. I don't know if this can be a fine idea but when i see this plugin i started to love it and it's really nice if u can set in obs studio too. 
My idea is, in future, to add other masks like cartoons, smoke coming out of the ears and red face when u are angry, eyes out of their sockets when something incredible happens, and other things like that.


----------



## towuk118 (May 1, 2019)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi, i found this https://github.com/stream-labs/facemask-plugin I tried this and working, but can't be activated with donation or something like this. I want to know if there's possibility to use it with a chat line command, so you can give permission for example, only to subscribers to activate it with "!facemask" and add a timer, so mask is active only for a determined time period, and add possibility to set a cd. I don't know if this can be a fine idea but when i see this plugin i started to love it and it's really nice if u can set in obs studio too.
> My idea is, in future, to add other masks like cartoons, smoke coming out of the ears and red face when u are angry, eyes out of their sockets when something incredible happens, and other things like that.


write to this section by registering there! ---> https://ideas.obsproject.com/


----------



## White_Gaming (Apr 21, 2020)

towuk118 said:


> write to this section by registering there! ---> https://ideas.obsproject.com/


No use:








						Face Mask (plugin) · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions
					

Hi, i found this https://github.com/stream-labs/facemask-plugin I tried this and working, but can’t be activated with donation or something like this.




					ideas.obsproject.com


----------

